# Die erste Welsausrüstung...



## RobinDUB (17. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich möchte anfangen auf Welse zu fischen.
Es gibt zwar hier schon ein Thema über Welsausrüstung aber meine Fragen konnte ich dadurh nicht wirklich beantworten.


Was würdet ihr mir für die Welsangelei empfehlen?

Bisjetzt sind mir folgende Geräte aufgefallen:
Als Rute die SPRO Triple XXX Catfish 300 - Die Länge ist 3,20 Meter und sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 150-300g!(ca.100€)

Jetzt die Rolle...
Die Shimano Baitrunner 6500B fiel mir auf, aber sie ist mir mit 160 € (Rolle = 130€,Ersatz Spule=30€) ein wenig zu Teuer.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer SPRO Incognito LCS 800 (90€, 0,40mm/400m) oder der SPRO Big Pit LCS 800
(80€, 050mm/250m)?
Diese würden mir von der Preisklasse her schon eher passen.

Und die Schnur:
Ich finde es gibt sehr viele Schnüre aber die meisten sind überteuert,haben die falsche Dicke bzw. Länge oder haben die Falsche Tragkraft.
Die Spiderwire Stealth (0,40mm/59,40kg,270m Spule, kosten um die 40€) klingt nicht schlecht oder? Kennt ihr eine bessere/ähnliche Schnur wie diese, die auch ungefähr in der Preisklasse liegt ?



Ich freue mich sehr auf die antworten!
Viele Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil,
Robin!#6


----------



## peterws (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Bin jetzt kein Wels-Kenner, aber mit der Schnurstärke übertreibst Du es wohl ein wenig. 60kg Traglast? Wofür? Und womit willst Du die halten?


----------



## mansta85 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Guter Thread! Lasst mal hören, möchte heuer auch erstmalig auf Wels angeln. Hatt bis jetzt noch nicht die Möglichkeit. Außer einmal da war ich 14 Jahre alt und wog vllt. 50kg - Da hab ich mich noch nicht getraut


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

hallo also ne billige alternative ist :rute kogha camou siluro im angebot bei askari ab 75 euro , die rolle die sänger cat rewinder für etwa 43 euro . mit dem gesparten geld würde ich mir lieber eine anständige schnur holen entweder die sänger power line die bekommst du schon für 90 euro als 40 mit 330 meter oder eine 50 leitner . an der schnur würde ich nicht sparen wenn es auf wels geht was du noch nehmen kannst ist die sänger dream fish davon kostet die 55 in 250m 39,95 euro


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

hallo peter es geht beim wels fischen nicht darum das du 60 kg zug auf den fisch bringst sondern das du eine schnur mit höheren abrieb brauchst grade geflecht ist ja recht anfällig bei muscheln oder steinen . deshalb etwas dicker .


----------



## Allrounder81 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*



mansta85 schrieb:


> Guter Thread! Lasst mal hören, möchte heuer auch erstmalig auf Wels angeln. Hatt bis jetzt noch nicht die Möglichkeit.


 
Moin...
Mir geht´s ganz genau so, möcht´auch dieses Jahr anfangen.

Als Schnur hat man mir die Fireline (17Kg) empfohlen...
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

keine FL beim welsfischen einmal an einen stein lang ratschen und durch ist sie


----------



## RobinDUB (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Danke  wallerangler 
Die 0,50er Leitner gefällt mir gut! Und sie ist auch nicht so teuer (100m = 17,90€ d.h. bei 250 m Schnurfassungsvermögen=44,75€)
Dankeschön!

Aber bei der Kogha Camou Rute ist das ein wenig blöd, weil ich dann eine 2te Rute oder Rolle mitbestellen müsste um den Rabat zu erhalten!


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

du kannst ja noch ein wenig warten ab und zu haben sie die im angebot da kostet eine 75 euro .


----------



## RobinDUB (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

ok! hat ja auch noch ein wenig zeit^^

Kann mir noch jemand was zu den oben von mir genannten Rollen Sagen?

Lg


----------



## CS (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Hallo,

eine super Waller Set !! Mit diesem Set kannst du 
nichts falsch machen !!

Rute : Rhino DF BIG FISH 2,85m bis 300g Wurfgewicht 
Preis ca.  90 €

Rolle : Rhino ST-Ti 870
Preis ca.  90 €

Raptor Fishing Line smaragd 0,55mm  300m
Preis ca. 60 €

von Freilaufrollen kann ich dir nur abraten. Die Rollen mögen 
zum Karpfenfischen absolut OK sein, aber auf Waller solltest 
du schon eine Rolle mit einen robusteren Achse und einen robusten Gehäuse nehmen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Lorenz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

#h|wavey:



RobinDUB schrieb:


> Als Rute die SPRO Triple XXX Catfish 300 - Die Länge ist 3,20 Meter und sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 150-300g!(ca.100€)
> 
> Die Shimano Baitrunner 6500B fiel mir auf, aber sie ist mir mit 160 € (Rolle = 130€,Ersatz Spule=30€)



Die gibts schon weit aus billiger! Preise vergleichen lohnt echt!!!
Guck mal nach der Rhino DF Big Fish (ab 65,-)

Für was bräuchtest du eine Ersatzspule?
Die Rolle sollte für 120,- zu kriegen sein...
Wie wärs mit der Sänger Medalist 80 ?   Vielleicht ergatterst du noch irgendwo einen Restposten für um die 80,-


----------



## mlkzander (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

ich habe mir auch dieses jahr den PO vorgenommen
habe mir folgendes gekauft:

3x Rhino DF in 3,00m a 69€ 
2x WK DreamFish in 2,70m fürs Boot a 50€
3x WK DreamFish80 Rolle a 50€
3x 200m Leitner SuperCat in 0,55mm 80kg a40€
1x Medalist80 leider schon wieder verkauft 

für die Köfis

1x Sänger Bionic Feeder in 3,90m 180gr 79€
1x Penn Slammer LiveLiner US 460 mit 0,15mm geflochtene 100€
bzw. 0,22 mono auf E-Spule 40€€

Preis/Leistung sollte bei allen Komponenten stimmen


----------



## RobinDUB (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Hi!!

@ Lorenz und Steffen :
Die Rhino DF Big Fish habe ich für 75 € gefunden.

Ich denke mal, dass ich mir die Rhino DF Big Fish (75€,285cm und 300g Wg) mit der Rhino ST-FI 870 (0,40/600m, 90€) kaufen werde! 

Und als Schnur die Leitner DYNA-CAST Universe Wallerschnur als 50er kaufen!
Aber wie wieviel Meter Schnur müsste ich dann von dieser Schnur kaufen, wenn auf die Rolle von einer 40er, 600 Meter passen?

Müssten doch so um die 400 Meter sein oder?

Oder hat jemand daran was zu bemängeln ?

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank an eure Bemühungen!
Robin


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

robin eine frage wo willst du auf waller fischen ?


----------



## RobinDUB (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Am Rhein, Im Forellenpuff wo es Welse gibt und vielleicht wechsle ich in einen anderen Verein in meiner Nähe,weil dort auch Welse leben! (Stehendes Gewässer) Einem Freund von mir wurde dort schonmal die Schnur von einem Wels beim Drill gerissen^^(Ich glaub, dass war nur weil der nicht mit der Bremse vernünfitg umgegangen ist) Wie groß die Dort sind weiß ich jedoch nicht!


----------



## CS (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*



RobinDUB schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> @ Lorenz und Steffen :
> Die Rhino DF Big Fish habe ich für 75 € gefunden.
> ...



Bei dem Preis !!
kaufen, keine Frage !!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

also brauchst du eine rute von 3 m ist vom ufer aus auf jeden fall besser


----------



## fritte (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Speziell ur Rolle würde ich noch die Rhino Black Cat ins Boot werfen 
Leider habe ich sie bis jezt erst nur in der Hand gehabt, aber die scheint mir wirklich dafür gemacht zu sein.
Habe zwar selber die St-FI überlege aber zu wechseln, die kommt mir ein wenig stabieler vor.
Also eine Wechsel spule brauche ich persönlich nicht.
Bei den Ruten koomt es wirklich darauf an, wie man seine Köder anbieten will, habe mir jetzt ne Waller rute geholt, 3,6m 350wg von Grauvell.
Mal schauen wie die sich demnächst im bzw. am Wasser bewährt.


----------



## Rocky Coast (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Hallo,

habe für die Welsfischerei Mitchell-Ruten und Daiwa Emblem X- Rollen, die Rhinos machen aber im Trockentest einen exellenten Eindruck und werden auch von Wallerspezis öfter als Lieblingsgerät genannt und scheinen nahezu unzerstörbar zu sein.

Gute Wahl! Viel Freude damit!


----------



## RobinDUB (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Ok !
Dann hole ich mir lieber die Rhino DF Big Fish in 3 meter kostet nur 5 €mehr^^


----------



## RobinDUB (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Dann wäre das Thema Rute,Rolle und Schnur ja schonmal abgehakt.^^

Aber ich brauch ja noch zubehör.
Welche Tragkraft sollten denn die Posen(bzw. U-Posen) haben,welche Form und wieviele davon?

Was für Vorfächer sind am besten bzw. sind selbstgebundene besser?Welche Hakengrößen sollte ich kaufen?Wieviele gleiche Haken?

Sollten die Wirbel stärker als die Hauptschnur sein, weil der Wirbel viel aushalten muss, oder sogar geringer?

Kann mir da auch jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich wil ja beim ersten mal nichts falsch machen |supergri

Natürlich hab ich mir schon in manchen Angelkatalogen die Posen etc. angeschaut aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr...

Liebe Grüße,
Robin^^


----------



## wallerangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

so u-posen je nach dem mit welchen köder du fischen möchtest wenn du dir je 2 von 30 und 40 g holst hast du erst mal genug so schnell reißt man ja nix ab , normale posen so 150-200g . als vorfach nehme ich immer eine 100 geflochtene , frage mal deinen händler ist billiger wie extra vorfachmaterial aber das gleiche . wirbel ab 80 kg tragkraft , haken einzel bis 6/0 drillinge das gleiche .


----------



## RobinDUB (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Welche U-Poen wären denn so am besten? 
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...e428abda5bd&keywords=Unterwasser+Pose&x=0&y=0
Dort sind 3 verschiedene
So eine Vibro und Power Wing Rattle lohnen sich doch nur wirklich bei einer Strömung oder nicht?
Wäre welche mit so einer Aroma-Fläche besser als eine "stinknormale" U-Pose?


----------



## wallerangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

die billigeste ist am besten , schau mal bei askari . die vom sänger ist gut aber nur bei strömung , manche von denen haben den nachteil das du schlecht das vorfach durchbekommst bei sänger


----------



## RobinDUB (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

So ich hab mir jetzt was bestellt^^ ist aber noch nicht angekommen:

Rute = W.K. Dream Fish 3m
Rolle= W.K. Dream Fish 80 
Wirbel= UniCat Kugellagerwirbel 100 kg
Vorfachschnur= SÄNGER UniCat Super Line XL 156kg
Stopper= UniCat Rubber Line Stop XL
U-Posen=UniCat U-Pose 30 g und 40 g jeweils 2 Stück
Haken= UniCat Power Hook Teflon 6/0
(ca.170€)

Natürlich fehlt noch etwas^^


----------



## zesch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

viel Spaß, damit kannst du Haie auf Kuba fangen...

meinen Ü 40 KG Waller hab ich mit ner 9 KG Schnur und einer Rute bis 85 Gramm ausgedrillt...

(sicher ist, wenn der Osterhase die Eier richtig versteckt)

eine Rute mit einer echten Zugkraft von über 12 KG unter Biegelast mußt erstmal im Ladengeschäft testen, die kann man nicht im Internet bestellen.....

ansonsten noch viel Erfolg beim Waller jagen !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*



zesch schrieb:


> viel Spaß, damit kannst du Haie auf Kuba fangen...
> 
> meinen Ü 40 KG Waller hab ich mit ner 9 KG Schnur und einer Rute bis 85 Gramm ausgedrillt...
> 
> ...



naja für D in nem teich wird dein tackle auch gereicht haben
wenn er aber mal an den po oder ebro fährt, hat er wenigstens gleich was anständiges
da möchte ich dich mit deiner rute und schnur mal sehen.....


----------



## RobinDUB (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

^^ danke

da haste recht mim po^^
irgendwann schleppts mich auch noch dahin xD 
vielleicht sogar schon 2009:vik:


----------



## Angler25 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Also die Schnur würde ich bei GigaFisch.de kaufen.Ich habe eine Bull Fighter Waller Rute von Cormoran die kam 34,95 Euro.


----------



## RobinDUB (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

für das geld pff.. das wär perfekt^^
ich tendiere zwischen der Gigafish Powerline und der Leitner Super Cat nur ist die Super Cat teurer ^^ von der Powerline würd ich mir sogar ne Tausend Meter Rolle bestellen und von ner  Leitner ca300-400 m

Hat eigentlich jemand was an der Gigafish Powerline 0,50 was auszusetzen?


----------



## zesch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

ähhmmm  es war dann doch in der fetten Rheinströmung.....

@RobinDUB:....für kampfstarke Sommer Waller ist so ein schweres Tackle schon OK.,

nur über Stunden zum Spinfischen zu schwer / zum ansitzen aber gut.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## RobinDUB (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

ja ich möchte ja auch nicht spinnfischen^^ 
dafür hätte ich mir auch natürlich viel leichteres gerät gekauft^^
Danke


----------



## Angler25 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Hat eigentlich jemand was an der Gigafish Powerline 0,50 was auszusetzen?[/quote]

Gute Wahl die langt dicke.
0.53 mm -66.6 kg - 1000 m =113 Euro passt:vik:


----------



## mlkzander (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

ich finde da die supercat 0,55 mit >80kg schon besser......
lass dir die 220m (die passen davon auf deine wk80 rolle)
für dich direkt für etwa 40€ abspulen und schicken......

kenne da so einige die das machen
300m spule ist unsinn da zuviel verschnitt


----------



## RobinDUB (5. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Jaja abspulen lassen hatte ich ja eigenlich auch vor^^

Jim Angelgeschäft kann ich ja auch noch mal Vorbeischauen^^


----------



## RobinDUB (10. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

So heut ist alles da^^
Gefällt mir xD

Nur ich habe ein poblem
An der stelle wo die beiden rutenteile ineinander gesteckt werden komm ich nicht bis zum ende durch.
ich bekomm das eine rutenteil einfach nicht richtig an das andere dran.
kann mir jemand behilflich sein?

Lg
Robin


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Ich nehme mal an,es handelt sich um eine Zapfenverbindung und dabei ist es normal,
das zwischen dem eingesteckten Teil und der ersten Wicklung etwa 1 bis 1 1/2 cm Zwischenraum ist.Wenns irgendwann,nach ein paar tausend Mal zusammenstecken zu passen scheint,ist es dann auch Zeit sich nach einer neuen Rute umzuschauen,dann fängt es nämlich an zu wackeln,weil es sich eingeschliffen hat.
Ich hoffe dich überhaupt richtig verstanden zu haben,ist nämlich nicht so einfach,mit
deiner Formulierung vom Ende und so!

Taxidermist


----------



## RobinDUB (10. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

:m
Danke genau das meine ich !
Ok dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm.Dankeschön.

Lg


----------



## RobinDUB (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Huhu,
Danke an alle die mir ein paar Tipps für den Kauf  der Ausrüstung gaben!
Die Schnur hole ich mir noch und ich weiß dank euch auch welche!!!
Vielen Dank^^
Liebe Grüße
Robin


----------



## niddafischer (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

wenn du per ebay.com käufst also ebay in den usa kriegst du für 18€ 270m power pro also da kann mann echt nichts mehr verlangen für das geld eine der beliebstesten schnüren neben der tuf line zu bekommen.


----------



## RobinDUB (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

40 kg reichen nicht so wirklich für einen dicken wels würde ich behaupten
aber die schnur an sich sieht top aus^^


----------



## Angler25 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

_*Wenn du dann deine Ausrüstung zusammen hast, dann kannst du zur Montage hinüber gehen, die wäre z.B.diese hier.*_

_*Aal am Haar*_
http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=205&Itemid=62

_*Wels Tackle-Tipps*_
http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=168&Itemid=8


----------



## mlkzander (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

gute links


----------



## Lorenz (11. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*

Hi



RobinDUB schrieb:


> 40 kg reichen nicht so wirklich für einen dicken wels würde ich behaupten
> aber die schnur an sich sieht top aus^^



PP gibt es auch bedeutend stärker!
Ich glaub sogar bis 100kg |rolleyes#c

Aber die dürfte dann nochmal ein Tick teurer sein...


----------



## RobinDUB (12. März 2008)

*AW: Die erste Welsausrüstung...*



Angler25 schrieb:


> _*Wenn du dann deine Ausrüstung zusammen hast, dann kannst du zur Montage hinüber gehen, die wäre z.B.diese hier.*_
> 
> _*Aal am Haar*_
> http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=205&Itemid=62
> ...





Danke!!!
Aber die Videos kannte ich schon vorher  Hab natürlich schon über manches Schlau gemacht^^





Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Teuer |rolleyes

Lg, 
Robin


----------

